

Moritz’s Provocative Claim: Silicon Valley Needs Just $400M a Year - ojbyrne
http://www.pehub.com/85297/moritzs-provocative-claim-silicon-valley-needs-just-400m-a-year/

======
frederikfleck
Nice provocation. And agreed seed funding requirements might be in that
region. But what about growth capital if projects take off?

